# Archiving mail



## balanga (Jul 22, 2018)

I have an email account with a provider who is going to start charging soon.

What is the best way of archiving everything offline?


----------



## obsigna (Jul 22, 2018)

That depends wholly on your e-mail client. In case it is Mozilla Thunderbird or Apple Mail (the clients which I use), create within the mail client local subdirectories and drag&drop all the remote mails into it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 22, 2018)

Worst case scenario would be to use mail/fetchmail/port].


----------



## tingo (Jul 23, 2018)

Or, if your mail provider supports IMAP, mail/imapsync., I have used it succesfully in the past.


----------

